# Glo flys... share your patterns



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

A prior thread regarding a glow in the dark fly line got me thinking. Glow in the dark tying materials have been around a while with new ones emerging from time to time. I personally LOVE these materials and the overall effects and effectiveness of flies tied with these materials. Therefore, if anyone else is a glo freak, would you like to share some patterns with the rest of us? Personally I use the materials on all sorts of things from glo nymphs and shrimp to streamer wings and posts. One of my favorite materials right now has to be the Uni-Glo thread/yarn. It can be spun and wrapped around a hook nicely. It makes killer glo caddis nymphs, shrimp and alevin. (I particularly like to use the Uni-Glo on the Antron Shrimp everyone has been talking about... hehehehe) The sky is really the limit. So without further adiue.... let's share.

Simple Glo Caddis

Hook- any caddis hook will do
Thread- white
Body- Uni-Glo thread/yarn
Ribbing- Fine tinsel
Head- peacock w/black bead for weight

Simply spin then wrap the Uni-Glo up the hook shank then conterwrap the tinsel for strength and better durability. Toss on some peacock at the head and tie off. Simplicity.

Steelie


----------



## GrungeFish (Nov 1, 2002)

I've seen these materials before, and often wondered how they work. I'm guesing that you need to charge them to be effective. How bright are they? How long do they last?


----------

